# [Music] Lingalad



## Tengai (Dec 8, 2004)

does anybody know they?

if you're interested, you can visit
the official website www.lingalad.com

Try and tell me what you think about


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 9, 2004)

That guy seems cool. I believe he had done great work.


----------



## greypilgrim (Dec 9, 2004)

I wonder what the songs (music) sound like?


----------



## Tengai (Dec 9, 2004)

Very good Greypilgrim, trust me 
it's a mix of classic and ambient music.
Melodic especially.

you can take some example
on the web site.
Songs are in Italian tongue
but some are in English too

Try out
http://www.lingalad.com/ing/mp3_eng.htm

Another Italian band that make
songs about Jrr, are "Myrddin" but
this another story 


Argh! sorry for my English


----------

